# Briggs & Stratton 3.75 Sprint carb linkage question



## jalexander319 (May 4, 2010)

model 96902 type 3147-01

I took this apart last fall and just got around to putting it back together. I should have taken pictures as I am not positive how to reconnect the air vane link and the governor spring. The governor spring is attached to a hole in the governor control bracket but I don't know where the other end connects and the air vane link is completely out. I have the manual and the illustrated parts list but there are no good pictures of the linkage.

Oh, one more thing, it was missing the stop switch on the control bracket. I picked up a new one but I am unsure how it works.

I appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

You are going to need a "repair" manual for this. Parts manuals will not show how the linkage is hooked up.

Repair manuals are a "tool". Like any other tool, they cost money.

Suggest you contact B&S and buy a manual:

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/maint_repair/buy/category.aspx?scid=Repair+Manuals

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

BG is correct about the manual.... parts diagram won't do much good. The only other option is to find an identical mower with the same series engine at a local retailer and take a few pictures of an intact unit.


----------

